# Alternatives to Dish wireless USB adaptor??



## drinksforall (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone know of another usb wirelss adaptor that can be used w/ 722K. I tried the usb adpator from my pc which connects to the wirelss router (Verizon) but it wasn't recognized by my 722. Is Dish's Usb wirelss adptr proprietary??

Thanks to the brain trust in advance!:lol:


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

drinksforall said:


> Anyone know of another usb wirelss adaptor that can be used w/ 722K. I tried the usb adpator from my pc which connects to the wirelss router (Verizon) but it wasn't recognized by my 722. Is Dish's Usb wirelss adptr proprietary??
> 
> Thanks to the brain trust in advance!:lol:


Try a powerline (ethernet or power line/romax) adapter set. They are made from a variety of manufacturers such as dlink, linksys, netgear, etc....

The basic entry set does upto 85mbps while the "HD" version do 200+mbps.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Any wireless bridge or gaming adapter will work as well via the ethernet port.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's a particular Netgear USB wireless you need to find


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

... it's the Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter WNDA3100. It must be version 2.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mdavej said:


> ... it's the Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter WNDA3100. It must be version 2.


Correct. The reason is that this particular model is the ONLY USB adapter that Dish has installed drivers for. Without a driver, any other stick is useless. Note that v2 uses a different chipset than v1 of the same model, so v1's will NOT work.

Dish put in a huge order for these things, and NetGear shipped them all they had in stock, and they're already gone, so everyone is waiting for the next shipment, which is supposed to be about half a million of the things.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Any wireless bridge or gaming adapter will work as well via the ethernet port.


Exactly!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I bought two of the Dish USB adapters last week from a Dish dealer online. There are some out there if you want one.


----------



## whscott (Aug 26, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> Correct. The reason is that this particular model is the ONLY USB adapter that Dish has installed drivers for. Without a driver, any other stick is useless. Note that v2 uses a different chipset than v1 of the same model, so v1's will NOT work.
> 
> Dish put in a huge order for these things, and NetGear shipped them all they had in stock, and they're already gone, so everyone is waiting for the next shipment, which is supposed to be about half a million of the things.


Ordered one from Dish yesterday, it was shipped today.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a WRT54GS with DD-WRT as a wireless bridge and it's hooked up to the Ethernet port of one of my 722k's. Works like a charm. Great reception, through tons of walls about 70 feet. Jacked up the Xmit  .


----------



## drinksforall (Nov 5, 2010)

good info once again! Thanks and Merry Christmas & holidays to all!


----------

